

Anonymous, disposable telephone numbers that give you control over who can reach you and when. - zurla
http://www.tossabledigits.com/index.php

======
ooglek
@seren6ipity: Yes, you can now have a phone number that protects your privacy.

@soundsop: Yes, it is a subscription, but you can cancel anytime, and it's
still pretty cheap. One phone number + 200 minutes a month for $8. And when
you are done with it, you can cancel the subscription, no commitment.

@inovica: We do have a pool of numbers, but it is large. And to prevent reuse
of a number that gets a lot of unwanted calls, we disconnect numbers for up to
25 days to cause traffic to subside, and if it doesn't, we don't reuse it.

------
inovica
I presume they just have a pool of numbers, so in theory you could end up with
a number that's been used by 10 people who have posted it to a load of sites
and then you'd receive those calls/messages. Unless I'm missing something
(which is entirely possible!!)

------
wmf
I've long wondered why GrandCentral doesn't offer this feature; it sounds like
a good fit.

As for TossableDigits, it looks like a feature masquerading as a company.

------
seren6ipity
A beacon of privacy!

------
soundsop
There doesn't seem to be one-shot pricing. Only a monthly subscription.

